# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها > گفتگو: بهترین الگوریتم جستجو

## es.es.es

باسلام 
اینطوری که من تو درس طراحی الگوریتم متوجه شدم بهترین الگوریتم سرچ باینری سرچ که t(n)= log n میخواستم ببینم آیا الگوریتمی داریم از این سریع تر باشه ممنون میشم همه شرکت کنن در این بحث که ببینیم بهترین الگوریتم چیه؟

----------


## tooraj_azizi_1035

سلام
معمولاً هر الگوریتمی در شرایطی خاص بهترین هست و همیشه بهترین انتخاب نیست. بزرگی ورودی و همچنین تعداد آیتم های تکراری و میزان پراکندگی همه عواملی هستند که در انتخاب نوع الگوریتم موثرند.

----------


## es.es.es

منظور از پراكندگي چيه دقيقا بعد اگه نوع داده اي متفاوت باشه چي مثلا تو يك آرايه هم نوع رشته اي باشه هم نوع عددي چطوري ميشه اينارو مرتب كرد كه بشه روش جستجو كرد؟

----------


## es.es.es

آیا الگوریتمی داریم که t(n) =1 باشه؟

----------

